
The last TV Olympics? - krosaen
http://www.somebits.com/weblog/culture/tv/2012-olympics-tv.html
======
PaulHoule
The Olympics just aren't that interesting.

Back in the cold war, they fit into a master narriative of domesticating the
threat of communist revolution -- rather than crapping up their countryside
with plutonium we had them shooting themselves with steroids.

today a whole bunch of genertically engineering latex clad freaks who stepped
right out of marvel comics are battling each other and the anti-doping
authorities in a bunch of sports you usually don't care about in an
inconvenient time zone.

me? i'm busy enough with my own post-human pursuits. I spent some time with a
generative model of cat faces last night and realized the Google/Stanford
people missed out on the cat butt detector.

~~~
jmduke
Is this satire?

Maybe the Olympics aren't that interesting to you, but I -- and, trust me,
millions of other people -- find them enthralling. It's raw sport and
spectacle, and a wonderful event. The best part about the Olympics, for me, is
that it unites disparate sports fanatics. I'm a basketball fan, and most of my
friends are either runners or swimmers, and its wonderful to be united with
them under the same grand event.

~~~
PaulHoule
People do find the Olympics entertaining, but not in proportion to the budget.

For all the millions of people who get joy in the Olympics there are even more
who get joy, more consistently, by following the Yankees or Sachin Tendulkar.

------
waterlesscloud
What's different about this and Beijing 4 years ago? All those feeds were
available then.

